# Tax Plan Calculator



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those that may be interested in getting a guess what you may or may not save under the new tax legislation....

Tax Plan Calculator by Maxim Lott


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## Hatchee (Dec 6, 2017)

Sure hope they are correct!!! That's a crap-load of extra ammo!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I always use the Super-EZ Form 1040. It only has two lines to fill out.

Line 1: How much did you make last year?
Line 2: Send it in!!!!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

2800$... Ill take it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NEVER IN MY W-2 WORKING LIFE HAVE MY FEDERAL OR STATE TAXES GONE DOWN. 

If this is true, this TAX cut, along with spending cuts may be a GIANT STEP toward real Conservative progress.

(But I would rather have seen a 10% Flat Tax for everyone)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This will be sweet!!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> NEVER IN MY W-2 WORKING LIFE HAVE MY FEDERAL OR STATE TAXES GONE DOWN.
> 
> If this is true, this TAX cut, along with spending cuts may be a GIANT STEP toward real Conservative progress.
> 
> (But I would rather have seen a 10% Flat Tax for everyone)


I agree with the straight 10% income tax for all as well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't even live in Missouri but I'm gonna stand on "Show Me"!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I doesn't ask age on the calculator so I guess it won't do retired people.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

I have some payroll taxes that have been reduced but I also have some sizeable deductions that have been eliminated. :vs_worry: We will see how it looks when all the chips land but at a glance it looks like I am about a wash. I have yet to talk (in detail) with my tax person. They said that they needed a bit more time for everything to go through or not and then they could have a "basic" answer for me. 

Call me a pessimist, but until I see this "windfall of cash" I will remain cautiously sceptical. :|


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Good job guys.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would be surprised if this were the case. I doubt it since the old payment was way off.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-new-trump-tax-calculator-what-do-you-owe-2017-10-26

I like this one better then the OP's calculator, but I think there is a third that is even better
and I can't find it.

I save about $3k and I'm in California. Like the other thread said.
Its about saving the middle class money. That's me.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Those who support a 10% only flat tax. Please do the math.
Total wages in the United States are just under $10 trillion. So
the total of a 10% flat would be $1 trillion. Our government is
projected to steal $2 trillion now and $1.75 trillion after the tax
cut. No way our government can function on a $1 trillion 
reduction in revenue. We are not going to return to that
form of government any time soon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------

